# I Have Cash!



## big cntry (Mar 16, 2008)

We've all been reading posts about the rising costs of leases, supply & demand, etc.  The bottom line is this...like a lot of others on this board, I lost my dream property recently and I need something now.  I prefer exclusivity for turkey (if such a thing exists anymore for a non-owner), but would consider a property with over 1000 acres if there are only 5 or 6 guys on it and the layout is appropriate for the hunting pressure.  I would never bring more than one gun to the property, but would like to hunt a few times with my 6 y.o. son and call a few times for my father.  I would hunt from an electric cart and would NEVER disrespect someone else's property.

A combo lease would also be considered if we are of like mind on trophy management.  I don't question anyone about their preferences for controlling quality, but I am specifically looking to get tied in with a club that is only willing to harvest 4 y.o. or better.  My guest needs are similar to what I mentioned above except for two guns when my father or a client are with me.  I will pay extra if need be to have that privilege.

Location...genetics and numbers are most important to me, but I do not want to go too far south of Atlanta.  A dream setup would be within 1 hour of Lake Oconee.

I am ready to act immediately, so please fwd any reasonable offers as soon as you can.  Thanks!

Chad


----------



## Georgia Boy48 (Mar 16, 2008)

How far south of Atlanta are you willing to go for a lease of your own, with plenty of deer and too many turkey and a five year contract, if wanted /


----------



## big cntry (Mar 17, 2008)

pm sent...


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm in the same boat.  I haven't lost my lease or anything.  But I'm ABSOLUTELY willing to pay UP for a large lease with just a few members.  That's what I've been looking for all over the place.  Folk try to keep dues down by having too many members for a given piece of property.  If y'all come to an agreement on something, let me know.  I'd be interested in being one of your very few members if it's within a decent drive of me.


----------



## Georgia Boy48 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Lease*



Huntinfool said:


> I'm in the same boat.  I haven't lost my lease or anything.  But I'm ABSOLUTELY willing to pay UP for a large lease with just a few members.  That's what I've been looking for all over the place.  Folk try to keep dues down by having too many members for a given piece of property.  If y'all come to an agreement on something, let me know.  I'd be interested in being one of your very few members if it's within a decent drive of me.


Are you still looking?


----------



## Danbo251 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Hey Chad we still have room.*

Hey Chad,

We still have room on our lease for you. You know we are in the third year of QDM and what a difference in the quality of bucks in just two years! Give Robbie a call for the new details. We are building a campsite with power, water and septic this summer. Check out our website @: www.parkersonchurchhuntingclub.com

You know your Dad and son are always welcome.

Good luck,

Dan Belcher

P.S. Here are two of the bucks taken off the least last year.


----------



## big cntry (Mar 26, 2008)

*Pchc*

Dan,

pm sent...it's good to see the genetics show in Dodge Co.


----------

